# SSD for operating system use



## 1manshow (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you please suggest a good SSD within a budget of 7-7.5K? I prefer Samsung, Intel but any other good brand will do fine as well. I would only like to install/transfer my Win 8 OS on it and few apps which I need for my work. All other data and games can be installed on regular HDD which I already have installed on my machine.

PS : I have Sata III enabled motherboard so suggest the best one possible at my budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

Samsung 840 EVO 128GB SSD -7300 from onlyssd.com which is asister site of primeabgb.com.OK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 8, 2013)

+1 for EVO.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 8, 2013)

Evo gets another vote.


----------



## 1manshow (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks very much guys. Just ordered one from eBay. Hope all goes well with it.


----------

